
Bloomberg’s American Mall game (2018) - samclemens
https://medium.com/the-idea/inside-bloombergs-new-interactive-american-mall-game-5d06e081c39f
======
bduerst
Link to the actual game: [https://www.bloomberg.com/features/american-mall-
game/](https://www.bloomberg.com/features/american-mall-game/)

~~~
MichaelApproved
Doesn't seem to work with Safari on an iPhone. I couldn't get past the party
after I selected my character.

Anyone have luck with it?

~~~
rypskar
I got some js errors on Firefox on Windows, but was able to continue. My
experience is that Safari is stricter with errors on the page. It seems to be
made using phaser, so should in theory not be a problem with Safari

~~~
kalleboo
It's working fine for me on Mac Safari, so might be something on mobile?

------
throwaway66920
An ML bot could probably keep this mall alive indefinitely.

